# Mods please close this thread thanks



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

closing this thread........... bump


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

picture added bump please.............


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

We had a Ryukin fancy goldfish that had both its eyes sucked out by the other goldfish when they were all babies. It did extremely well in our cube tank and outlived some of its sighted brethren. It would still be alive today if the bloody blue heron didn't eat it out of my mom's outdoor koi/goldfish tank under her veranda.

So yeah, blind fish in the right setting can live long and have a good life.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Pm'd. Please check


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Sent ya a PM


----------

